# I HATE whey.  Any other options?



## notfromhere (Feb 15, 2010)

I cannot stand the taste of whey protein.  Absolutely makes me gag.  

What are my options?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 15, 2010)

what are you mixing it with?  i can't stand it either mixed with water, but i quiet enjoy it with milk. i use skim milk, because it's less fattening. if you can stand a little extra fat in your diet, mix it with whole milk though, it's even better.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 15, 2010)

There is egg protien powder, which I find disgusting.
You could also drop the protien powder entirely and just eat a high protein diet.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 15, 2010)

There are also many fruit flavored whey suppliments out there.


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

just add milk , strawberries, bananas . etc man up and swallow..wink wink you had worse...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2010)

Real food?


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Real food?


 id ...you and your son look great together....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2010)

notfromhere said:


> I cannot stand the taste of whey protein.  Absolutely makes me gag.
> 
> What are my options?  Thanks in advance!



what brands have you tried?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2010)

eggs


----------



## nkira (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't understand how notfromhere hates whey so much, there so many flavor options out there.

I suggest you go experiment with samplers to find the one you like.

Its out there, I am sure.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2010)

^Yeah, no shit.  Not all Whey brands taste the same.

Reminds me of my room mate who hates beer.  Out of all the flavors out there, how can you hate it?  He drinks sodas and other carbonated to hell drinks...


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 16, 2010)

Universal makes a good tasting whey. Along with Optimum Nutrition


----------



## T_man (Feb 16, 2010)

The PhD whey tastes heavenly. It's like drinking a mcdonalds milkshake, but good for you. You should try the PhD brand. It's at a good price if you look in the right places as well.


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 16, 2010)

T_man said:


> The PhD whey tastes heavenly. It's like drinking a mcdonalds milkshake, but good for you. You should try the PhD brand. It's at a good price if you look in the right places as well.



I think Muscle Milk does to


----------



## pitman (Feb 16, 2010)

drink up and be fuckin marry mama's boy... many diff flavors...


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 16, 2010)

I like IanDaniels advice... do you know how much protein a 10 ounce steak has?


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 17, 2010)

notfromhere said:


> I cannot stand the taste of whey protein. Absolutely makes me gag.
> 
> What are my options? Thanks in advance!


 
There are a ton of great tasting whey protein powders out there. 

Maybe you'd prefer the taste of semen!

GICH!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 17, 2010)

WORTHLESSBOY said:
			
		

> drink up and be fuckin marry mama's boy... many diff flavors...



[QUOTE='LIL IDIOT] Maybe you'd prefer the taste of semen!

GICH! [/QUOTE]

Apparently the short bus, housing the banned/retarded members from another site, wrecked and sent you all flying into this thread. Aren't you boys late for Pilates class?


----------



## Rucker (Feb 17, 2010)

casein or peptopro


----------



## nkira (Feb 18, 2010)

If I am not wrong then peptopro is the costliest protein.....around $30 a pound.


----------



## Rucker (Feb 18, 2010)

nkira said:


> If I am not wrong then peptopro is the costliest protein.....around $30 a pound.



Correct.  It's also the highest quality


----------



## trojanman1016 (Feb 18, 2010)

I always use milk with my shakes, unless its a fruit flavor, but most of mine i get chocolate. I was looking at primordial performances products and they have a protein called "maximum absorbed protein" its better absorbed than whey, because of the peptides. They have 3 flavors and one thats unflavored. I suggest trying that one. Its cheap too, $29 for like 30 servings.


----------



## nni (Feb 18, 2010)

Rucker said:


> Correct.  It's also the highest quality



do not make statements that cannot be backed up. peptopro is excellent, but i would imagine any patented from of protein is going to claim to be the highest quality. pp sells peptopro, its high quality, that should be enough.


----------



## zombul (Feb 18, 2010)

Alot of people like Muscle Milk but I'm not a fan.However when I need a shake I don't mind the taste of I drink Syntha 6 with skim milk.!I usually use a cheaper whey but Syntha tastes good and they have it in RTD!


----------



## mike2 (Feb 18, 2010)

Personally I mix Whey(Chocolate) with 32oz of Gatorade. Taste great.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2010)

Carnivor by Muscle Meds. Pure beef.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 18, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Carnivor by Muscle Meds. Pure beef.



Nice post.

I just did a search, and found some info on it. 
Looks kinda pricey, but it seems to be a worthy addition to a protein blend.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

still on this ???? eat alot of dicks..ooops did i say that??? eat alot of hotdogs....


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure whey is the easiest to add flavoring too and have it taste good. Vanilla in water is great with cinnamon, but seriously I just down it anyway, 6-8 ounces total goes pretty quickly.

In the early days chocolate with banana and milk was great, talk about calories though.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 18, 2010)

Mudge said:


> In the early days chocolate with banana and milk was great, talk about calories though.



I did the same with the addition of peanut butter and oats.
Of course I was a lot younger then.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2010)

muscle milk cake batter? You no likey?  MMmmmmm


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2010)

I've done oats for carbs, even olive oil for a little calories/EFA. Eventually though I didnt want those 5 cup ordeals that really felt like a big meal! 

I'm more a chocolate person than vanilla, but vanilla and cinnamon (mild thermogenic) is nice, almost reminds me of eggnog and nutmeg kinda thing.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> muscle milk cake batter? You no likey?  MMmmmmm



Around 1995 or so I tried turning soy protein powder into pancakes, not only didn't it work but it was the worst tasting protein I've had in my life. I've had 50 pounds of *unflavored* egg/casein mixed protein that was MUCH better. Early soy was so bad I feel like I'm going into grandpa mode to tell young people how bad it was, unflavored anything from todays generation is way better.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> muscle milk cake batter? You no likey? MMmmmmm


 
I just picked up cake batter Monster Milk the other day. Good shit indeed.


----------

